

Application for Startup School NY - laky23

Is anyone else getting a blank page after submitting the application to the startup school? I hope it was submitted, but no confirmation email, or at least some confirmation after submitting the application makes me a bit worried, as I would really like to go to the event. Thanks.
======
katm
You're in the system as having applied. But we'll look into why that might be
happening. Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
laky23
Awesome, thanks a lot. If it is of any help, I was using Chrome (Version
34.0.1847.116) on OS X Mavericks.

So now I just need to hope I get the invitation :)

------
kogir
I'm looking into this now. Sorry for the trouble!

Edit: Fixed!

